# HP Touchpad DEAD ??



## GotAndroid (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, I know it's kinda selfish that I am joining now that I need help even though I have been following the android development for HP tp since it's beginning and check this site regularly.

Anyhow, coming to the point. I noticed my HP tablet didn't start today upon pressing the start button, so I tried pressing and holding it for a while thinking it'll restart or something ... but nada, nothing on the screen. I know the last time it was used a couple of hours ago, it had almost full charge. But I tried charging it (both wall and comp) anyway to see what happens but to no avail. So I tried different micro usb plugs/wires (from a cell phone and another HP tablet) but it still does not show any sign of charging or starting up. I used the charger from this non-working tablet to make sure it's not faulty and it worked fine on another hp touchpad(showed the charge indicator white line moving in the Home button).

The question now is: is this tablet dead and nothing can be done about it? It's not showing any signs of charging or starting up. It's been handled carefully and no damage was done to it so I don't know why it would die on me all of a sudden 

I would appreciate any help possible. After all, I want my tablet to see the android OS on it and ICS later on


----------



## adelmundo (Aug 23, 2011)

Hold down power button and home (center) button together for about 20 seconds.


----------



## GotAndroid (Oct 1, 2011)

WOWWWWW!!! Here I was thinking my touchpad is gone forever but you changed that.

Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it ... a quick response and to the point. It's working once again. However, I still don't what happened to it and why it happened.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

adelmundo said:


> Hold down power button and home (center) button together for about 20 seconds.


Plug it into the power adapter for ~20 minutes as well (maybe the battery is totally flat)

And if that does not work, contact HP - It's still covered by warranty (unless you did anything to void it)


----------



## GotAndroid (Oct 1, 2011)

calris said:


> Plug it into the power adapter for ~20 minutes as well (maybe the battery is totally flat)
> 
> And if that does not work, contact HP - It's still covered by warranty (unless you did anything to void it)


Hehe, won't have to contact HP and no I haven't done anything to void warranty either. What he suggested did the job and it's working now. I appreciate the quick responses here.


----------



## DavidMR (Oct 5, 2011)

I also have a dead touchpad

I did the live support with a woman, she asked me to do all the stuff i had previously done, combinations of buttons etc.
In the end she took my address and said a courier would arrive in 48 hours to pick it up to be repaired and id have it back in 7-10 days  Now that is customer support


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Odd Thread Subject. Makes it read like the line is dead. A "My" at the beginning changes the meaning completely.


----------

